# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Ilmaista HSL-liikennettä

## Salomaa

Linjalla 36 ajaa valkoinen bussi, jossa ei ole rahastuslaitteita. Astuessani ensi kerran bussiin kortti kädessä kysyin missä se lukija on, niin matkustajien joukosta kuului "ei missään". Minä vastasin "selvä" ja menin istumaan. Tämä valkoinen iso ja tilava auto on nyt ollut liikenteessä monta päivää.

On muuten pakkaaminen pysäkeillä ripeää.

----------

